# Turkey Taxidermy Question



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm just wondering if it would be worth trying to mount my own fan and beard (assuming I'm able to harvest a turkey). If so, any good tutorials or steps you suggest? 

How much would it cost to have a taxidermist do it professionally if I were to go down that road?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Professionally.
$40-$70 For fan and beard mount

$500-650 for full body roughly.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Doing just a plaque mount? That is super EASY!!! All you need is a little borax, and a plaque kit. The have some that are butt ugly, some that are nice, price is according with that. Cut the fan off at the joint, cover the fleshy part remaining with Borax and pin it to a piece of cardboard and let dry for several weeks. Do the same with the little flesh remaining to the beard. Cut the spurs off, strip the leg scales, blow out the bone marrow and wash / dry the bone off.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

If you like to do things yourself a tail fan is a perfect project.
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Turkey-Tail-and-Beard-Kits-C19.aspx
check out the how to links on this page.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

$40-$70 would be low-ball pricing...


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

Cut tail off at 2 or 3 layers in. Then wire brush fleshy part of feather butts. Wash in dawn soap dry with shop vac on blow. Then borax the fleshy feather butts spread fan out hot glue or bondo into place put on plaque done and done easy 20 min tops.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

presentation worthy in 20 min?


have any ocean front property to sell by chance?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

This sure as heck didnt take twenty minutes:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

sknabnoj said:


> I'm just wondering if it would be worth trying to mount my own fan and beard (assuming I'm able to harvest a turkey). If so, any good tutorials or steps you suggest?
> 
> How much would it cost to have a taxidermist do it professionally if I were to go down that road?


I did mine on my own this year. It took a couple weeks and I found some good tutorials along with some advise from one of our local taxidermist. I bought a fan mount plate off of Amazon for $15.00.

If you really want a trophy to hang on the wall, take it to a taxidermist.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

this fan was done in 20 mins. No it's not on a panel yet. And the bondo still needs to be sanded down to if on the panel so I guess your right.


----------

